# Treadwright Axiom AT



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

Hated to spend the money on my rotten old plow truck, but the front tires on it were getting pretty bad. They had some deep cracks between what little tread was left and both had slow leaks.

after MUCH thought and window shopping, i decided to go with some re-treads from treadwright. in my size (235/85r16) there were only two tread patterens available. the Axiom AT's and the Crawler MT's. I wanted to go as agressive as i could afford, and the crawlers would have been fine, but they didn't have any sipes in the tread blocks, so i shy'd away from those and opted for the Axioms.

They came on BFG All-Terrain casings with raised white letters. Not that i cared much what casing i got, but white letters will make anything look better IMO (polished turd?). The tread pattern looks very nice and has lots of sipes which should help on snowpack (my main concern). Treadwright say they are good in light mud as well, which will be nice in the spring when everything starts to thaw.

my only complaint so far is that they both took over 6oz of weight to balance. But, they did seem to balance out in the end. my one trip to the gas station didn't show any signs of not being balanced.

One of the reasons i wanted to post some pictures is the pictures on the treadwright page really STINK. The picture on thier page makes the tire look so crappy i almost decided not to get them. the really do look pretty good in person.

cost?
with shipping i got them at $117/tire. A comparable tread here in town was $170/tire (Firestone Transforce AT) and that was cash&carry, no mount or balance included in that price. I was unable to get an AT tire in town less than $170.... so for $100 in savings, the treadwrights look awesome!

just thought i'd share.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We just put a set of their "Warden" on on Monday. The mechanic said the same thing, they took a lot of weight. We had a tie rod end replaced a while back & the tires were worn pretty bad so the shop said they couldn't align it & to bring it back. I wandered around a bit after that. With the new tires it goes straight down the road with out an alignment being done.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

the Wardens get very good reviews.

i would have gotten those in a heartbeat if that pattern had been offered in my size.

I think these will be good, but i guess i'll have to wait a bit to find out.

expecting maybe 2" here tonight ... might be enough to try them out.
probably won't though.

i just remembered that i did get to try them out in about 6"-8" of slopy manure 
the traction was kinda crappy though :laughing:


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been running the 235/85 R16 for years, I'm trying 245 (factory size) because whenever I went into our fields I was worried about getting stuck because the were so narrow, they also wore out real quick.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah, i suppose it really depends on what you need.

for deep mud a wider tire can help keep you from sinking down into the soft stuff.

but for snow, i think narrow and tall is the best.

I think shallow mud behaves a lot like snow, where if you have a tire that can dig to the bottom you won't get stuck, where a wide tire might not dig down as well and you could get stuck easier. 

really just depends on what you do with the vehicle. For me, light mud and snow is where it is at (and apparently deep manure on occasion) so the narrow tires seem to work well for that. plus i was only buying two and didn't want different sizes on the front. I could have gotten the wardens in a 265/75r16, and if i was buying 4 i probably would have. but for two, this was the way to go. plus the tread pattern is similar to the rears now, only much better with the Axiom's i think.

i was actually using the truck to push the manure off the concrete in our dry lot, so there was no real concern of getting stuck. 

BTW, manure is a lot heavier than snow ... LOL
the loader tractor isnt running right now, or i would have used that ... any port in a storm, though, right?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

My brother has a set of the mud terrains version from tread wright. Great tire for the price, did use a bit more weight to properly balance. He just took them off, have a little less than half tread and swapped from some type of pep boy A/T tire. The M/T tire is great in mud and deep snow, but awful on packed snow. Its just not what its made for.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

I finally got to try them out in some weather.

i absolutely made the right choice in getting these tires.

very good in moderatly deep snow, and awesome on snow-packed roads. the straight line traction while stoping is beyond what i expected - very impressed with the grip. all the sipes in the treadblocks really grip the snow pack, and the tread pattern is open enough to work in the type of snow that we have around here. 

i had some reservations at first, thinking they might not be agresive enough, but they are everything i hoped they would be.

just thought i'd share. if someone was on the fence about this tread pattern, i'd give them a BIG thumbs up!


----------

